

Insiders - timf
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/02/insiders.html

======
Tangurena
duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=483551>

~~~
ivey
This is more than just the story...it's Schneier's analysis on how to protect
yourself from insiders that's interesting, here.

